
Show HN: Wrk – we built a simple and affordable way to hire - Gertig
https://wrkhq.com
======
Gertig
Lot's of great things built in, but one that this community might find
interesting is that we are leaning heavily on Markdown for note taking in the
app.

~~~
timvdalen
Since you're open to feature requests on the site, I'd suggest allowing people
to have their job board on their own domain with a CNAME.

